# Navarre Lawn Maintenance



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

7 Years experience with in the Navarre area . College Educated, older ,wiser, "do it right the first time". I am looking to add several Residential customers between Mary Esther and Gulf Breeze , Florida. I have several commercial sites, if you have a need in that area. I do not require or want a contract. I would like to keep more customers in the Holley By the Sea area as cost of gas is so expensive in our business. I realze some will do it cheaper, but , they are in and our in just a few minutes. I do detail work, and treat your yard as if it were my own. I also trim bushes, do light clean ups, do Drive way over lay's, apply chemicals as requested, and I do light $1,000 dollar or less landscape jobs. I have no interest in putting heavy equipment on your yard . Just not my thing. Email me at [email protected], or call leave a message at 850 982 6858 .


----------

